# Premium Channel Premieres: June 2008



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted

*Note* in May HBO moves their big movie premiere nights to Sundays, starting on approx. May 10, 2008. They also seem to juggle the premieres on sister network Cinemax in a similar manner.

Also note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*HBO*
Touted as HBO's big movies for June: _Shrek the Third_, _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_, and _Rush Hour 3_

Sunday June 1, 2008 - _Norbit_
Sunday June 1, 2008 - _Shrek The Third_
June 7, 2008 - _WCB (World Championship Boxing): Pavlik vs. Lockett & Ponce de Leon vs. Lopez - 6/7/08_
Sunday June 8, 2008 - _Hair Spray_ (2007)
June 14, 2008 - _Dana Carvey: Squatting Monkeys Tell No Lies_
Sunday June 15, 2008 - _Oceans 13_
June 21, 2008 - _HBO Boxing After Dark: Arreola vs. Witherspoon & Berto vs. Rodriguez - 6/21/08_
Sunday June 22, 2008 - _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_
Sunday June 29, 2008 - _Rush Hour 3_

*Cinemax*
Touted as Cinemax's big movies for June: _I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry_, _Waitress_

June 7, 2008 - _I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry_
June 14, 2008 - _Blades of Glory_
June 21, 2008 - _The Hills Have Eyes II_
June 28, 2008 - _Waitress_

*Starz*
Sunday June 1, 2008 - _Stick It!_
Sunday June 8, 2008 - _Catch and Release_
June 14, 2008 - _I Know Who Killed Me_
June 21, 2008 - _The Game Plan_
June 28, 2008 - _The Brothers Solomon_

*Showtime*
Showtime original series _Weeds_ season premiere Monday, June 16 and new series: _Secret Diary of a Call Girl_ premieres same night, immediately following Weeds. (Both shows rated TVMA)

Sunday June 1, 2008 - _Premonition (2007)_
Wednesday June 4, 2008 - _Bobby_
June 7, 2008 - _Showtime Championship Boxing: Forrest vs. Mora / Quintana vs. Williams_
Sunday June 8, 2008 - _Home of the Brave_
June 14, 2008 - _EliteXC: 6/14/08_ (mixed martial arts style competition)
Monday June 16, 2008 - _Weeds: Season 4 premiere_
June 21, 2008 - _Showtime Championship Boxing: Abraham vs. Miranda / Lorenzo vs. Marquez_

*The Movie Channel*
June 7, 2008 - _Clive Barker's The Plague_
June 28, 2008 - _The Wicker Man (1973)_

If anyone has more info on The Movie Channel's premieres for June... please speak up. It looks like a poor month filled with old films that have already been showing, but perhaps I'm just missing the dates with the premieres for TMC.

Note schedules subject to change. For informational purposes only. No crying (There's no crying in baseball!!!) if the schedule changes after this information was obtained and posted please.

That should be the biggies for the month of June. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I hope the old Wicker Man is a full version of it. There are at least three different length versions out. The longer ones explain the background of the police officer much better. The short ones leave it out.


----------

